

Y Combinator's Hacker News NoFollows Some Links? - merrick33
http://www.merricklozano.com/seo/y-combinators-hacker-startup-news-nofollows-some-links

======
pg
(= follow-threshold* 5)

~~~
portLAN
Another asterisk?

    
    
        (= *follow-threshold* 5) 
    

The markup eats leading newlines and turns code blocks into normal text, and
the normal text eats asterisks. Might I suggest backquote code quoting, and
backslash escaping of special chars? (Markdown)

~~~
pg
This is Arc, not CL. As part of the general plan to GC CL in Arc, I decided it
would be enough to use one asterisk on globals. I now prefer one to two; an
asterisk at the end is like one in text, warning you of an exceptional
situation.

------
merrick33
thanks for clearing this up.

